# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Real or Fake, plz help

## bimmermane90

Never heard of the company. Thought test prop was all completely see through, not milky white. Is it real, or BS?

I REMOVED YOUR PHOTO BECAUSE THE UGL NAME WAS CLEARLY MARKED ON THE BOTTLE AND THAT IS AGAINST BOARD RULES

----------


## thndrgod33

repost pics without the lab name

----------


## bimmermane90

Oh man, sorry. Ill get on it. How are you supposed to know if its legit? Are you able to type the name of the company?

----------


## widowmaker2

repost the pics

----------

